# Insulated Pit Build - Model #2



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Hey Fellas, had a couple buddy's suggesting I started a thread on here to keep up with my progress on the new BBQ pit. I recently sold a 24-inch offset smoker that I had converted to an insulated trailer pit, in order to fund a new build. I thought my idea of building an insulated pit was fairly "new" but as it turns out, there are quite a few out there.

As with most cook-off guys, or anyone with some decent BBQ setups, the most frustrating thing is corrosion to your precious BBQ pit(s). I mainly decided to do an insulated pit, to help with paint longevity & trying to keep the pit from rusting/corroding so much â€" mostly because it is burnt off from the high temps these puppies are subjected to. On my first experiment with insulation, I added 2-inches of insulation around my entire firebox & created a new 2-inch thick firebox door. I then cut-off the top 1/2 of the 24-inch pipe pit & added a 2ft by 4ft box, 2-feet high and 2-inches thick in insulation. The pit quickly spoiled me, after the learning curve of handling temps on an insulated pit. And I quickly appreciated my standard Rust-Oleum spray paint jobs that were lasting 2-3 times as long as they had in the past. The internal pit temps around 300 degrees would yield an outer wall temp around 90 degreesâ€¦.how cool is that, literally.

After finishing some final touches to my first insulated pit, I wanted some new features and a different layout â€" which was too much to modify on a completed pit, so I decided to sell it & fund a new build, which is where Iâ€™m at now. Hereâ€™s a picture of the pit Iâ€™ll miss, hopefully short-term though, once the new one is completed.


----------



## raymond rubio (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice pit dudek_hand:


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Thanks fellas, that was my old pit - had a couple of features I didn't like after finishing & a couple of more things I wanted to do, but would have had to reconfigure the pit to get it there & it was too nice to start more mods, so I sold it....to start from scratch.

So, during my research for insulation materials, I played with a bunch of different ideas, from firebricks, to potentially using some sort of cellulous concrete (by adding glass bubbles, such as in fiberglass filler materials). The only downside is once these materials get hot, they tend to absorb the heat throughout & defeats the purpose of trying to keep the external temps down (for the purpose of utilizing some sort of single-stage urethane, or a higher end multi-stage automotive paint job on the outside of the pit). 
I stumbled upon ceramic fiber blanket insulation and figured Iâ€™d run some tests on it. I cut some small pieces of the 2-inch thick 8lb density ceramic fiber insulation and put a cutting torch to itâ€¦. I could hold it there for about 20-30 seconds, it would start to glow. Shortly after killing the torch, I could pick it up with my bare hands. This was itâ€¦finally found the material Iâ€™d use for the insulation. It was easy to handle, easy to cut, held itâ€™s form fantastically, it was relatively light weight & most of all, it was a fantastic insulation for the temps Iâ€™d be subjecting it too.

I then started researching insulated pits online and found a couple of cool designs, and stumbled upon a direct-heat insulated pit, as an alternative to an offset-style firebox. This was intriguing, as I was trying to make the most efficient pit I could, by reducing the heat-loss from the topside of the firebox & wanted to manage the smoke a little better than with an offset cooker. I found a pit online that looked very cool and was painted with a high-end basecoat/clear oat paint job, so I deciced to start drawing up plans to match, just a little bigger design to support the quantity of meat needed to cook for competitions & an occasional Texans/Astros party. I sent off my plans to get some sheet metal bent on a brake, and started talking my wife into the new pit design  ...easier to ask forgiveness right?

As it turns out, the pit I was modeling mine after, was a Pitmaker Vault. I was already about $800 into the build when I found their website and products, so I was way too invested to turn back at that point. 

So I'll post some pics in the morning to get y'all up to speed on the build.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

So, I originally stumbled on a good design that someone had posted on another site & started with this layout in mind. I then began drafting all the individual parts in CAD and trying to figure out tolerances on certain aspects (doors, hinges, welding, etc.) for my pit & preferences


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Sorry for the back to back posts, but trying to get caught up here.


Rather than use square tubing and making a frame first, I decided to have some sheet metal braked over into the contours I was looking for. I figured this would better insulate the box & hopefully help with limiting the heat transfer from the inner walls to the outer shell. :clover:


After a couple of weeks of waiting, I finally ended up with my inner and outer shells, ready for the beginning of the build.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Now, here is the progress after getting the inner walls placed inside, and packing the ceramic fiber insulation. The upper-inner walls are 14 gauge stainless (304), the lower-inner walls are 11 gauge stainless (304) and the outer shell is 11 gauge mild steel.


FYI, after welding the upper-inner walls down to the lower-inner frame, the outter walls were not even slightly warm....so I guess this insulation is working fairly well (so far, ha). :work:


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good. Where did you buy the insulation? Thinking about insulating my firebox.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Thanks BigMike - I picked up the insulation on Ebay. It's DS-Industries 8lb ceramic blanket...look on there, there are all different thicknesses & densities.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

So the inner liner is now in place, and putting the smoke stake/upper liner in as well. Having a little trouble with warping on the 14ga stainless, when welding up against the insulation...it doesn't like that too much - heat has nowhere to go.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

That's some mighty fine craftsmanship, and you are going to have one hell of a smoker.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Kman - I sure hope it cooks as good as it's gonna look :bounce:

Looking into paint now, trying to figure out my best options.... :headknock


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in the process of rebuilding one of my pits and when finished I think I'm going to try this: http://www.kbs-coatings.com/high-temperature-paints.html


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I've never heard of this brand before, and was looking into a single stage urethane, to reduce my expenses a little bit - and was considering a "rat rod satin black" for the trailer and a gloss red for the pit, but may opt for some red/blues to give me an excuse to tailgate for Texan games  :texasflag


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

...sorry, that's a progress pic with some red krylon I had on the shelf, just trying to prevent some surface rust while I'm working on it


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Well, a little more progress over the weekend... 1/4 inch stainless floor on cooking area added, made some decent grinds/sanding and put the back wall in place... Getting closer :walkingsm


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

sorry, couple other pics between last thread & the red paint pics...but I'll catch up here: top welded in, stainless smoke stack put in place, packed tight with ceramic insulation....progress!


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Finished up some welds on the air intake pipe and water pan drain pipe and some more grinding-welding....this is getting a little monotonous, but every little step is closer to cooking a brisket soon!








Also, the door skins are here! I had a sheet metal shop bend some 1-inch lips around all the edges & started TIG welding up the seams...this is some detail work, but the welds turned out good....started practicing on some "stitch welds" this weekend too, but not proud of the pictures yet (and yes, it was on scrap pieces, not the real deal...yet :slimmer:


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*smoke stack*

Well, finished up the smoke stack flap, made the axle & started welding up the storage boxes...couple steps closer.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

top notch! want to teach me how to fabricate? half kidding...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding job you've done fabricating that pit. Did you bend the sheet metal for the openings yourself or have it done? Either way you just saved me some welding time when I start a reverse flow next month. Thank you for that idea.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Right, sucks that you can't weld!!! Seriously awesome work and very cool project. Looks like a pit maker pit.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

hog_down said:


> top notch! want to teach me how to fabricate? half kidding...


hahaha.....hell, I'm still teaching myself!


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Outstanding job you've done fabricating that pit. Did you bend the sheet metal for the openings yourself or have it done? Either way you just saved me some welding time when I start a reverse flow next month. Thank you for that idea.


I appreciate the comments - yes, I had most of the outer shell, doors and various parts broke over @ a machine shop in TxCity "Tennille"...they do fantastic work, but like most fab shops, they are costly - so choose which parts you want to brake wisely, or your pit will cost just as much as having someone else build it for you 

And Yes, braking all those corners saved me a TON of time welding/grinding smooth.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

RB II said:


> Right, sucks that you can't weld!!! Seriously awesome work and very cool project. Looks like a pit maker pit.


I know....I learn something new every time I fire up my machines, especially with some of this thin metal! But on the bright side, I've been practicing some "weave" patterns on stainless with some decent success.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*Sorry Guys, been a while...*

mounted the doors and began tacking on the slides rails for grates


----------

